# Cleaning off a Mac Laptop



## dark2099 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a Mac PowerBook G3, and I want to remove everything but the OS (9.2.2 I think).  Is there anyway to do this and leave the OS in tact since I have no install disks for it as a friend gave it to me.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 16, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## francis511 (Jun 18, 2008)

Waddaya mean when you say remove everything ?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 18, 2008)

francis511 said:


> Waddaya mean when you say remove everything ?



Probably user accounts and things like that.

Sorry you're having a tough time finding the info you need, dark. Not too many people around here that are well versed in OS9 I'm willing to bet.

Why not try to "acquire" an OS9 install disk?


----------



## crypto7 (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow this takes me back. I've used a Mac since 1988-ish (System 6.0.3 is the first I remember). Post an image of the root of the volume w/ all the folder icons if you can, because to be honest, I have not fired up my PowerBook 1400c in a very, very long time (currently using Mac Pro w/ 10.5.3 and WinXP).

At the root of the volume, there are a few folders that have icons superimposed on them... those are the OS-installed directories. I know System Folder and Applications are 2 of them. And if I'm not mistaken, I think it should have 9.2.1 unless you're using OS X (9.2.2 was the final OS 9 update, but it was only for "Classic" mode in OS X and won't install on non- OS X capable machines). BUT it might install as the "regular OS" as long as the machine is OS X capable, and I'm pretty sure the PB G3 is, as long as it's not the bronze keyboard model...? (The first PB G3). But I am not sure from your description and I went straight from PB1400 to PowerMac G4 (AGP graphics).

Heck, I still have the OS 9 (or maybe 9.1) install disc... mail me at crypto.7@gmail.com and I'll make an .iso or .dmg for you and put it somewhere for you to download. Then once installed you can update it w/ Software Update. Probably easier that way  

Now I need help    Does anyone know if you can flash an *APPLE OEM* ATI X1900 with a Windows ROM? I mean, offhand... or point me to the approp. forum. I have not been in here long enough to know where to even post the question, but what's weird is the ROM is reported as revision 113-A52027-202 (by Mac OS X), but WinXP and Vista report it as 113-A52027-107. WTF? I want to flash the ROM so it works in... well, ANY version of Windows, to play CoD4. Because I'm an addict. Thx in advance.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 21, 2008)

I have the disk somewhere I think, but really too lazy to look.

Edit: found a cd, gonna see what it does.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 19, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I have the disk somewhere I think, but really too lazy to look.
> 
> Edit: found a cd, gonna see what it does.



with the cd in, just hold down C when booting (pretty sure it was still C back then lol) and it should boot to teh CD, and form there you can do a clean install.


----------



## hat (Jul 21, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I have a Mac PowerBook G3, and I want to remove everything but the OS (9.2.2 I think).  Is there anyway to do this and leave the OS in tact since I have no install disks for it as a friend gave it to me.



cleaning it?

Step 1: buy about a half gallon of gasoline.

Step 2: douse laptop in gasoline.

Step 3: toss a burning match onto laptop.

Step 4: watch the fire clense your laptop.


----------

